# AmEx Brilliant and $300 Reduced Annual Membership



## LeeSoFL (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello.  When we purchased additional points in Aug 2020, we were offered this card, which has a $450 annual fee, but Marriott reduces that by $300.   In Nov 2020, we paid the maintenance fee with the card and use it periodically for purchases, although it isn't our primary card for day-to-day charges.  

The statement for this month posted, and it shows the $450 annual membership.  I've got a call in to MVC about this, but want to ask whether someone knows if _maintenance _charged to the card qualifies me to have the reduced annual fee?  

Thank you.


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 30, 2021)

They don't reduce the annual fee by $300.  One of the benefits of the card is a $300 annual statement credit on Marriott purchases.  

When you paid the maintenance fees did that statement also have a $300 credit on it?  If not it may only apply to Marriott hotel purchases- I am not sure of the exact terms of what qualifies for the credit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2021)

As mentioned, the fee is still $450, but you receive a credit for purchases. I've found it generally appears on the next bill after the purchase. 
Last year I didn't see it and called AmEx about the credit. They were able to direct me to the bill the credit was applied.


----------



## LeeSoFL (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks.  I just spoke to a sales rep at Marco Island (where we bought up to Chairman) and she said the $300 statement credit is applicable to maintenance.   We prepaid $500 toward our Nov maintenance, so that should shake out the credit on the next statement.


----------



## A.Win (Sep 30, 2021)

This card has a whopping 150,000 point + free night bonus now. Very tempting...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2021)

A.Win said:


> This card has a whopping 150,000 point + free night bonus now. Very tempting...


That could be helpful for the significant fee. 

So is everyone saying that paying MF's on the card gets the $300 back, or is that just a credit you get for using the card on food and services while at the resort?  I would get it for that reason.  

The 35,000 free night has been tough to use.  I was able to book a few hotel nights while on the road, but I used to be able to book the Marriott's Courtyard by the Maui airport for 35,000 points, and now it doesn't qualify for that free night because it's now 50,000 points (and not worth it to me, when I can book a night in Wailea for a little more).


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That could be helpful for the significant fee.
> 
> So is everyone saying that paying MF's on the card gets the $300 back, or is that just a credit you get for using the card on food and services while at the resort?  I would get it for that reason.
> 
> The 35,000 free night has been tough to use.  I was able to book a few hotel nights while on the road, but I used to be able to book the Marriott's Courtyard by the Maui airport for 35,000 points, and now it doesn't qualify for that free night because it's now 50,000 points (and not worth it to me, when I can book a night in Wailea for a little more).



Everyone is saying that Maintenance Fees count for the $300 credit.


----------



## DJensen (Sep 30, 2021)

Article on One Mile at a Time website...(this is link to article)


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The 35,000 free night has been tough to use.  I was able to book a few hotel nights while on the road, but I used to be able to book the Marriott's Courtyard by the Maui airport for 35,000 points, and now it doesn't qualify for that free night because it's now 50,000 points (and not worth it to me, when I can book a night in Wailea for a little more).



The Marriott Amex card gives you a free night cert good for up to 50K points,  that's much easier to use than the Chase Visa cards 35K certificate.


----------



## Superchief (Sep 30, 2021)

We got this card last year when we bought a few additional points. We used the $300 to pay for part of our purchase. An added bonus was they offered the first 12 months interest free, so that really helped. Of course, now that year is up so all good things come to an end.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 30, 2021)

Any HOA that gets the marriott point bonus when paying MF's gets the $300 credit.  This includes Vistana as well.  Harborside (and there may be other exceptions) structure their HOA payments differently so you don't get bonus points and you don't get the $300 credit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2021)

The card also gives us United Silver Elite status. If you fly United regularly it’s a nice perk. Our salesman tried to infer that we could get upgraded to first class easily. That’s not exactly true. Silver elite is pretty far down the line for the upgrade.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 30, 2021)

The Brilliant card does not include United Silver status. Now being Titanium status with Marriott Hotels does get you Silver status on United.

Loved the good Ole days of being United Gold by being Platinum Premiere. Now that was the one perk I looked forward to as a Platinum premiere. 

Getting upgraded pre covid as a Silver was not happening often.  In 2021, my son as silver, was getting upgraded on all wide body flights to and from HNL.   Heck, pre covid, as United Platinum or 1K I was getting upgraded about 35% of the time.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 30, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> The Marriott Amex card gives you a free night cert good for up to 50K points, that's much easier to use than the Chase Visa cards 35K certificate.


And that free night for signing up for Brilliant is a 85K free night certificate. Good for up to Category 8 standard room.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Brilliant card does not include United Silver status. Now being Titanium status with Marriott Hotels does get you Silver status on United.
> 
> Loved the good Ole days of being United Gold by being Platinum Premiere. Now that was the one perk I looked forward to as a Platinum premiere.
> 
> ...



opps, I get the two mixed up some time


----------



## maryk (Oct 1, 2021)

We too got the Brilliant Amex last year at CS to use the zero interest rate.   This year I called when the $450 invoice came in and was told the same thing. The $300 credit will appear the next billing after you spend over $300 on  Marriott charges. 

But for the free 50K night , you won't see it on your account until about 30 days after your anniversary date of the card.


----------



## maryk (Oct 1, 2021)

We are wondering though if we should continue with this card as we also have the Chase Boundless card.   The $150 net fee is a lot!

Other than the free night, what are some useful perks?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 1, 2021)

AmEx cards have "AmEx offers." You'll find these on the web page for your card on the AmEx website. If you can activate and take advantage of them, you can save enough money to make the annual fee much more palatable. For example, currently we're using:

$20 off per month at restaurants until the end of 2021 on the Bonvoy Brilliant card
$15 off per month on wireless service on the Amex Bonvoy Business until the end of 2021 (wife and I both have this card, so that's $30 per month credit on the cell phone bill)
$5 off per month at restaurants on the AmEx Hilton no annual fee card until the end of 2021 (wife and I both have this card)
There have also been some decent AmEx deals at Amazon this year. They usually give you a certain amount off on products sold and shipped by Amazon.com if you use at least one AmEx Membership Rewards point to help defray the purchase price. (That type of deal wouldn't apply to the Bonvoy Brilliant card because it's not a Membership Rewards earning card, however.)

There's also a Global Entry or TSA PreCheck credit on the Bonvoy Brilliant that will cover the fee for one person's application or renewal.

Try these pages: 
https://thepointsguy.com/guide/marriott-bonvoy-brilliant-amex-card-review/ 








						The Marriott Bonvoy Brilliant Amex Benefits That Make It Among the Best Travel Cards
					

The Marriott Bonvoy Brilliant is one of our favorite travel cards for a reason.




					www.afar.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone considering the new offers? The 85k night and 150k points are intriguing. If they raise the MF next year to $550 will take the free nights (85k + 50k) and then downgrade to get a 35k night card or cancel. $250 net is steep for a card we hardly use.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2021)

Also receive 15 nights toward Marriott loyalty status. Having the Brilliant and Marriott business card you are at 30 nights and just need 45 nights to get to Titanium. 

Also a Priority Pass membership that gets you in airport lounges. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 1, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Also receive 15 nights toward Marriott loyalty status. Having the Brilliant and using card you are at 30 nights and just need 45 nights to get to Titanium.
> 
> Also a Priority Pass membership that gets you in airport lounges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


No you only get 15 nights total regardless of how many personal cards you have.  You only get 30 nights if one is a business and one is a personal.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 1, 2021)

I already get 30 nights with existing 35k cards (personal, business). If I add Brilliant could I get another 15?

We use our Priority Pass with the Chase Sapphire because it includes restaurants so this would go unused.

@frank808 Thanks for the tips on SFO restaurants. We used one of the SFO restaurants on the outbound and Bobby Vans Steakhouse in JFK on return. Breakfast at SFO was fully covered except for tip so great value. The only caveat with Bobby Van's is that we get $28 per person but a steak is $50+. Instead we ordered 2 hamburgers and 2 beers ($56 credit) and still owed $28 with tips. That's an expensive burger!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I already get 30 nights with existing 35k cards (personal, business). If I add Brilliant could I get another 15?


No.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 1, 2021)

You can only stack the business card with a personal card for a total of 30 nights.  Having multiple personal cards only gets you 15 nights- no stacking.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> No you only get 15 nights total regardless of how many personal cards you have. You only get 30 nights if one is a business and one is a personal.


Sorry corrected. Darn spell check.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Oct 1, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I already get 30 nights with existing 35k cards (personal, business). If I add Brilliant could I get another 15?
> 
> We use our Priority Pass with the Chase Sapphire because it includes restaurants so this would go unused.
> 
> @frank808 Thanks for the tips on SFO restaurants. We used one of the SFO restaurants on the outbound and Bobby Vans Steakhouse in JFK on return. Breakfast at SFO was fully covered except for tip so great value. The only caveat with Bobby Van's is that we get $28 per person but a steak is $50+. Instead we ordered 2 hamburgers and 2 beers ($56 credit) and still owed $28 with tips. That's an expensive burger!


Could have eaten again when you landed at SFO if restaurants are still open. I am usually hungry after a 5 hour flight. 

We are actually flying home from LAX but flying through SFO for the flight to HNL in a couple weeks. United flies a 777 300ER from SFO in the afternoon with Polaris lie flat seats. The LAX Polaris flight leaves at 9am which is too early. 

Another benefit is getting to eat at Yankeer Pier on arrival, then getting takeout from 49s Clubhouse for the flight home. Talk about being stuffed. United food has been hit or miss since covid. Have used priority pass benefit like crazy this past year when possible. I have 2 PP memberships through Hilton Aspire, 1 PP from Brilliant and 1 PP through Ritz Carlton card. Have not activated any of the Amex PP because they can not be used at restaurants. 

Wonder why so many high AF cards? ASPIRE pays me $50 each card per year plus a free night. So with 4 Aspire cards (wife and I each have 2), we net $200 annually and 4 free nights. Brilliant Amex costs us $125 a year (minus $300 MF rebate and $25 credit for Global Entry). Ritz Carlton card used to get me $100 rebate when buying two United airfares through the Visa Infinite portal but that has been discontinued. Still have RC for the better PP membership and 50K annual certificate for $125 net AF (Global Entry credit of $25 and $300 airline credit). We are paying $500 for four 50K Marriott certificates a year. We use them for sure and it is a great value for us. 

How was the Bobby Van's steakhouse?  I love 49 Clubhouse and the Boar Cafe in SEA is pretty good too. MIA and IAH has a couple good restaurants with PP.  To bad LAX has nothing. The KAL lounge is ok but the star alliance lounge at TBIT is awesome.  If I am walking that far from Terminal 7 we are going to the star alliance lounge and skip the KAL lounge.  Although both have been closed since April 2020.  

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 2, 2021)

@frank808 Great ideas! I didn't think about the return and remember walking right by. However, it was late and we are local to the Bay Area so had bags to pick up in baggage claim outside of security. Agree about the United food. We flew in Premium Economy to NYC which is a new alternative above Economy Plus. Is the food different in Polaris than Premium Economy? Giants clubhouse takeout sounds better.

Bobby Van's steakhouse was great even though we ordered burgers and beer - but expensive ($78 with tip!). Next time I want to try a steak ($54). My DH just found a trick on a travel blog when you have 2 Priority Passes (both my DH and I have priority passes through Chase Sapphire Reserve.) Tell the waiter to split the bill between us. He pays on his for him and me as a guest. I do the same with mine with him as a guest. That should cover $112 bill vs. $56. I would love if someone would try and report back. 

You will need to allow extra time at JFK if you are flying United because Vans is in Terminal 8 so you need to take the AirTrain from United Terminal 7 (1 stop) and you will need to pass through security in T8. (T8 serves American Airlines). We planned to fly out of EWR and use our United Lounge passes but our plane changed and we were downgraded to economy - so they moved us to JFK so we could sit in business again. I now think this was a better option.

These cards are great. I am considering getting the Brilliant for the 150k offer and 85k night. If they increase the AF next year as rumored I will downgrade once we get the 2 free nights since we already have the CSRs. I also want to get another Aspire for my DH (we only have mine) and will downgrade his Brilliant next year once we get the Anniversary cert and hope for another upgrade bonus offer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2021)

Applied and was approved for the Marriott Amex card and looking forward to getting it on 10/5. 

I also applied for the Chase Hyatt card and didn't get an immediate approval.  Kind of surprising.  I haven't applied for a Chase card since the Reserve first came out.  If I don't get it, I will be fine, but Rick has the Hyatt Chase Visa and we love it for the free night every year.  I thought I'd get one for that same benefit.  May not happen.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2021)

> My DH just found a trick on a travel blog when you have 2 Priority Passes (both my DH and I have priority passes through Chase Sapphire Reserve.) Tell the waiter to split the bill between us. He pays on his for him and me as a guest. I do the same with mine with him as a guest. That should cover $112 bill vs. $56. I would love if someone would try and report back.


That would be a great thing, if you can do it.  We both have the Priority Passes.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 2, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Applied and was approved for the Marriott Amex card and looking forward to getting it on 10/5.
> 
> I also applied for the Chase Hyatt card and didn't get an immediate approval.  Kind of surprising.  I haven't applied for a Chase card since the Reserve first came out.  If I don't get it, I will be fine, but Rick has the Hyatt Chase Visa and we love it for the free night every year.  I thought I'd get one for that same benefit.  May not happen.



In my experience, instant approvals for Chase cards are uncommon. I can only remember getting a message that they would be reviewing my application.

Even if you're denied (the typical excuse is that you've maxed out your available credit), it's often possible to call and move some of your credit limit over from another card to make room for a new account.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 2, 2021)

+1 Chase now rarely approves on the spot. Sometimes they want to verify your identity. You can call them or wait on a response and call reconsideration if denied. Usually it is moving around credit lines from existing cards.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 3, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Wonder why so many high AF cards? ASPIRE pays me $50 each card per year plus a free night. So with 4 Aspire cards (wife and I each have 2), we net $200 annually and 4 free nights. Brilliant Amex costs us $125 a year (minus $300 MF rebate and $25 credit for Global Entry). Ritz Carlton card used to get me $100 rebate when buying two United airfares through the Visa Infinite portal but that has been discontinued. Still have RC for the better PP membership and 50K annual certificate for $125 net AF (Global Entry credit of $25 and $300 airline credit). We are paying $500 for four 50K Marriott certificates a year. We use them for sure and it is a great value for us.



Is the Priority Pass from the Ritz Card the same as via the CSR or is it better somehow?


----------



## samara64 (Oct 3, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Also receive 15 nights toward Marriott loyalty status. Having the Brilliant and Marriott business card you are at 30 nights and just need 45 nights to get to Titanium.
> 
> Also a Priority Pass membership that gets you in airport lounges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Good to know.

I thought you only get 15 nights no matter what. Just opened the Amex Bonvoy Business card. I already have the Brilliant card. So hope to get 30 nights next year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 3, 2021)

There's a new Supermarket $10/mo good thru end of Dec, $10 back. I think I got 9 months of the $20 restaurant refund. So, that's $180 + $30 for the supermarkets = $210 back of the yearly fee. And I've used several other offers. I wanted to watch a series on Epix (love their re-imagined War of the Worlds), saw season 1 when there was a free trial. But that only works once. Well, Amex offered $5.99 back, and monthly is $5.99, so was able to watch season 2 for $0. Used it on Philo earlier in the year. There were a few other offers as well this year I used. All told, I'll likely hit $300 savings for the year. Definitely the card was worth it for me. 

We did use the free night award, enrolled in Global Entry, they had an offer for a free loan at one point that I used to pay off a car which admittedly had minor interest. Used the extended warranty benefit once.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve reminded me that we recently used the "free night" certificate as well. We even applied a Suite Night Award and were upgraded to a waterfront suite. That happened either because my wife is so beautiful and radiant that they just had to upgrade her, or less likely, because she has Marriott Titanium status. (You may scoff, but this has happened before even though we both have the same level of status. I had a hotel night certificates as well, also applied an SNA, and got advance notice of an upgrade but to a lesser room. I've learned that when we have back-to-back reservations, I always put her res first and mine to follow. She gets the nice upgrade, and then I just ask if we can please stay in the same room for my part of our stay. It usually works.)

I checked the cash price for the room they gave us. With tax, it would have been about $650 per night. Mind you, this was just a hotel in the San Diego area (we had a few hotel night certificates that had reached the "use 'em or lose 'em" point) and not some exotic 5 star hotel in a far away European city. Hotel prices are just out of control.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 3, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Is the Priority Pass from the Ritz Card the same as via the CSR or is it better somehow?


Same one. Both cards issued by Chase. You get to go to the lounges plus restaurants. 

Amex ended the ability to use their PP at restaurants a couple years ago.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> There's a new Supermarket $10/mo good thru end of Dec, $10 back. I think I got 9 months of the $20 restaurant refund. So, that's $180 + $30 for the supermarkets = $210 back of the yearly fee. And I've used several other offers. I wanted to watch a series on Epix (love their re-imagined War of the Worlds), saw season 1 when there was a free trial. But that only works once. Well, Amex offered $5.99 back, and monthly is $5.99, so was able to watch season 2 for $0. Used it on Philo earlier in the year. There were a few other offers as well this year I used. All told, I'll likely hit $300 savings for the year. Definitely the card was worth it for me.
> 
> We did use the free night award, enrolled in Global Entry, they had an offer for a free loan at one point that I used to pay off a car which admittedly had minor interest. Used the extended warranty benefit once.



I do not see the supermarket $10 rebate on either cards. Must be a targeted offer.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Oct 3, 2021)

samara64 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I thought you only get 15 nights no matter what. Just opened the Amex Bonvoy Business card. I already have the Brilliant card. So hope to get 30 nights next year.


Should get the 30 nights this coming February.

Also use the Amex bonvoy business to pay $15 on your cell bill every month. For cell bills Amex offers $15 off bonvoy business, $10 off on Amex Hilton business and $10 on the Amex brilliant. So for our cell bill we get $70 off per month for the past 8 months. For 5 transactions I just log on and pay the $15 or $10 on each card. The amex terms were had to be paid online.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pchung6 (Oct 3, 2021)

If I already have Chase Bonvoy Boundless card and Amex Bonvoy business. Can I still apply Amex Bonvoy Brilliant and eligible for this offer? I applied Amex Bonvoy business and received bonus last September.


----------



## samara64 (Oct 3, 2021)

pchung6 said:


> If I already have Chase Bonvoy Boundless card and Amex Bonvoy business. Can I still apply Amex Bonvoy Brilliant and eligible for this offer? I applied Amex Bonvoy business and received bonus last September.



Do not think so as per their T&C


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 4, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I do not see the supermarket $10 rebate on either cards. Must be a targeted offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



The supermarket offer just showed up for me, though mine is spend $100, get $5 back for 3 months..  I never saw the cell phone rebate offer.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 4, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Same one. Both cards issued by Chase. You get to go to the lounges plus restaurants.
> 
> Amex ended the ability to use their PP at restaurants a couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Thanks,  one of the online card blogs recently reviewed the Ritz card, and claimed it had the best Priority Pass of any card...  Which I guess is true, but there are other cards with the same benefit..


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Applied and was approved for the Marriott Amex card and looking forward to getting it on 10/5.
> 
> I also applied for the Chase Hyatt card and didn't get an immediate approval.  Kind of surprising.  I haven't applied for a Chase card since the Reserve first came out.  If I don't get it, I will be fine, but Rick has the Hyatt Chase Visa and we love it for the free night every year.  I thought I'd get one for that same benefit.  May not happen.



Chase also has the 5/24 rule.  If you have applied for any 5 cards in the last 24 months they typically will not approve you for an additional card.  The 5 cards can be from any issuer, don't have to include Chase cards.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 4, 2021)

Chase's 5/24 rule is you will be denied if you have OPENED 5 new credit card accounts in the past 24 months with any issuer. I try not to open any accounts because I want to get the United Business card. Have been trying for the past 4 years and still not eligible because of the 5/24 rule until Sept 2023. Getting credit cards is like owning timeshares. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Chase's 5/24 rule is you will be denied if you have OPENED 5 new credit card accounts in the past 24 months with any issuer. I try not to open any accounts because I want to get the United Business card. Have been trying for the past 4 years and still not eligible because of the 5/24 rule until Sept 2023. Getting credit cards is like owning timeshares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


But timeshares are easier to get than a credit card, when you have surpassed the # of allowed cards. 

I was thinking I hadn't gotten new credit cards for a while, but that is wrong.  I got the IHG in 2019 and the Amex Hilton then as well.  So with this Marriott Amex, I am already at 3 in five years.  Geez.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 4, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Chase's 5/24 rule is you will be denied if you have OPENED 5 new credit card accounts in the past 24 months with any issuer. I try not to open any accounts because I want to get the United Business card. Have been trying for the past 4 years and still not eligible because of the 5/24 rule until Sept 2023. Getting credit cards is like owning timeshares.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Yes you are right it is opened not applied.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2021)

I was reading the terms of the 2X points on eligible purchases for the Marriott Amex.  Seems that the only way to get 2X is buying tickets directly through airlines and restaurants, but only US restaurants.  I am inclined to not even remember the 2X as a benefit because I have other cards that earn at a better rate.  Grocery stores were something I was hoping would get 2X.  Nope.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was reading the terms of the 2X points on eligible purchases for the Marriott Amex. Seems that the only way to get 2X is buying tickets directly through airlines and restaurants, but only US restaurants. I am inclined to not even remember the 2X as a benefit because I have other cards that earn at a better rate. Grocery stores were something I was hoping would get 2X. Nope.


I only use the Marriott cards to pay for Marriott MF and hotel stays. Do not use them for anything else as other cards have better rewards for other categories. Well have been using them for the free $20 food every month since Feb. I just make one change if it is greater than $20 or after a couple lunches it equals to a little over $20. Bam get the email from Amex congratulating me on using this offer. $220 in meals for a card plus a free 50k night certificate that costs me $130 ( I take out the $300 Marriott credit and $20 a year for the Global Entey credit from the $450 AF). So got paid $90 this year to keep the Amex brilliant card.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Oct 4, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks,  one of the online card blogs recently reviewed the Ritz card, and claimed it had the best Priority Pass of any card...  Which I guess is true, but there are other cards with the same benefit..


The Ritz card Priority Pass allows unlimited guests.  I think any of the others allow 2 at most.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Oct 4, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I was reading the terms of the 2X points on eligible purchases for the Marriott Amex.  Seems that the only way to get 2X is buying tickets directly through airlines and restaurants, but only US restaurants.  I am inclined to not even remember the 2X as a benefit because I have other cards that earn at a better rate.  Grocery stores were something I was hoping would get 2X.  Nope.



I'm curious, if my main goal is to accumulate Bonvoy points, is there a better way to do that than the Marriott cards?  I haven't done much research, I just assumed (maybe wrongly so) to go with the Marriott cards.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> The Ritz card Priority Pass allows unlimited guests.  I think any of the others allow 2 at most.



Chase no longer offers new applications for the Ritz Card.  BUT if you have one of the other Chase branded Marriott cards and you have had it open for more than one year- you can call Chase and ask to product change to the Ritz Card.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> I'm curious, if my main goal is to accumulate Bonvoy points, is there a better way to do that than the Marriott cards?  I haven't done much research, I just assumed (maybe wrongly so) to go with the Marriott cards.



The Marriott cards earn the most points from Marriott purchases.  For most other purchases you can get a better earn rate from some other cards, but if you would prefer to have the Bonvoy points offer say a higher cash back rate that may be the best option for you.  

Personally I use a Southwest Visa for the vast majority of my everyday purchases.  Its 1 Rapid Reward point per dollar on everything (about 1.4% back) so there are cards I could earn a higher rate back, but the benefit to me of using that card is those Rapid Rewards points count toward earning a Companion Pass each year.  Without the credit card spend I would never have enough to get my Companion Pass and that is usually beneficial to me more than a higher cash back rate.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> I'm curious, if my main goal is to accumulate Bonvoy points, is there a better way to do that than the Marriott cards?  I haven't done much research, I just assumed (maybe wrongly so) to go with the Marriott cards.


I have accumulated quite a few points using Chase Sapphire Reserve.  I get 3X points for all travel and restaurants with that card, and those can be transferred to Marriott.  But the Marriott Amex card is better.  If you have Marriott timeshares, it's a good thing to have for paying the MF's.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Oct 4, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> Chase no longer offers new applications for the Ritz Card.  BUT if you have one of the other Chase branded Marriott cards and you have had it open for more than one year- you can call Chase and ask to product change to the Ritz Card.


That's actually what I did.  I thought I'd be using it for the Ritz perks, but it hasn't come to fruition yet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2021)

Logged into my Chase account and there it is, my Chase Hyatt card.  Woohoo!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 6, 2021)

Mlvnsmly said:


> The Ritz card Priority Pass allows unlimited guests.  I think any of the others allow 2 at most.



Thanks, that must be what the blogger was referencing.   While that would be an advantage for some, its very rare for me to travel with more that one other person.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 6, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I only use the Marriott cards to pay for Marriott MF and hotel stays. Do not use them for anything else as other cards have better rewards for other categories. Well have been using them for the free $20 food every month since Feb. I just make one change if it is greater than $20 or after a couple lunches it equals to a little over $20. Bam get the email from Amex congratulating me on using this offer. $220 in meals for a card plus a free 50k night certificate that costs me $130 ( I take out the $300 Marriott credit and $20 a year for the Global Entey credit from the $450 AF). So got paid $90 this year to keep the Amex brilliant card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I actually am feeling pretty stupid right now because I didn't add that to my Hilton card until I read this post from you a few days ago.  Added it then, used it yesterday at Outback and got the immediate $20 statement credit.  I am a doofus!  That would be a great payback for that high annual fee.  I should look at those offers more often.  Coulda, woulda, shoulda!


----------



## frank808 (Oct 6, 2021)

The Aspire and Brilliant Amex is $20 a month after you add on the restaurant offer. SPG Amex is $10 a month for restaurants. Bonvoy Business Amex gets $15 and Hilton Business Amex bets $10 a month off cellular bill. On the Btilliant there is offer for extra 7500 points for $7500 spend. So extra one point for every dollar spent. These are the ones I mainly use every month this year.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 6, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Aspire and Brilliant Amex is $20 a month after you add on the restaurant offer. SPG Amex is $10 a month for restaurants. Bonvoy Business Amex gets $15 and Hilton Business Amex bets $10 a month off cellular bill. On the Btilliant there is offer for extra 7500 points for $7500 spend. So extra one point for every dollar spent. These are the ones I mainly use every month this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


I added the restaurant $10 deal on Rick's old card.  He has that original SPG.  I am going to add it to my new Marriott Brilliant today too.  

I do have the Aspire card as well.  That is the one we used for Outback yesterday.  It's a very expensive card, but the airline fees being reimbursed (I use SW for that), and the Hilton resort credit really do help the cost on the card.  

I didn't realize when we stayed at Hilton on the Big Island through RCI exchange that using the card would give me that credit.  So now I am looking at other Hiltons to stay and get the credit for next year; otherwise, I don't have any other way of using it.  I had been staying away from Hilton exchanges because of the $25 per day fee.  Now I am seeking those out once a year to use the credit on the card.  My attitude has changed on that fee.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 6, 2021)

Grrrr...just realized that we forgot to use one of the credits last month. At least it was the $10 credit and not the $20 credits we have on Aspire and Brilliant.  This was a forced error because I usually use the $10 to up my Starbucks balance from my phone. Easy peasy - except when you forget!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 6, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Grrrr...just realized that we forgot to use one of the credits last month. At least it was the $10 credit and not the $20 credits we have on Aspire and Brilliant.  This was a forced error because I usually use the $10 to up my Starbucks balance from my phone. Easy peasy - except when you forget!


I missed the $20 restaurant last month too.  I usually use it early so I won't forget but in August I used it late so then I got mixed up and never used it in September.  i wouldn't have known but this thread made me check.  Only one I missed other than the first one before I added it.   I think I have a door dash credit still left on my sapphire prefered but not sure so I need to check.   I never use door dash but a couple of local places let me order for pickup through door dash.  I think the credit was something like $60 for the year so I just need to make sure I don't leave any on the table.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 6, 2021)

@tschwa2 That is exactly what happened to me too. I used the Aug credit on Starbucks on the last day of the month and got mixed up.  I need to check doordash as well.  DoorDash expires by anniversary? or by Dec 31?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 6, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @tschwa2 That is exactly what happened to me too. I used the Aug credit on Starbucks on the last day of the month and got mixed up.  I need to check doordash as well.  DoorDash expires by anniversary? or by Dec 31?


not sure.  Amex lists all the promotions I am registered for.  Chase doesn't do that so I have a harder time keeping track of those.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Oct 6, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> not sure.  Amex lists all the promotions I am registered for.  Chase doesn't do that so I have a harder time keeping track of those.


Each does.  With AmX, the default, first tab is for offers that are available to be added to your card, the second tab will show you what has been added by you, and the third tab shows your historical savings.  For Chase, there is a green check mark or statement that says "added" to your card.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 6, 2021)

Most of the time this is true. However we just signed up for an Amex Bonvoy offer for 10x when paying via Paypal. This does not show up on the AMEX saved offer list.

PSA: Check your AMEX Bonvoy cards for this Paypal offer - sweet!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 7, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Most of the time this is true. However we just signed up for an Amex Bonvoy offer for 10x when paying via Paypal. This does not show up on the AMEX saved offer list.
> 
> PSA: Check your AMEX Bonvoy cards for this Paypal offer - sweet!



 Wow, that would be awesome, don't have that offer though.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 7, 2021)

That 10x AmEx Bonvoy PayPal offer did not show up in my AmEx offers list when I first read about it. But I was still able to enroll because there is a public link that worked.

Start from this post: https://www.doctorofcredit.com/amer...rchases-through-december-31-max-50000-points/

Now click the hyperlink in that blog post for the direct link to the offer in order to see if you can successfully enroll.

Even though I enrolled, I'm not sure whether I'll take advantage of this offer. PayPal is also a 5x bonus category on the Chase Freedom credit card this quarter (and between my wife and I, we have 3 Freedom accounts). So it's a question of which is more valuable to me, Chase Ultimate Reward points or Marriott Bonvoy points. Maxing out both of these offers would involve a ton of spending.

So, does anyone know if it's possible to pay Marriott timeshare maintenance fees with PayPal?


----------



## frank808 (Oct 7, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Most of the time this is true. However we just signed up for an Amex Bonvoy offer for 10x when paying via Paypal. This does not show up on the AMEX saved offer list.
> 
> PSA: Check your AMEX Bonvoy cards for this Paypal offer - sweet!


This quarter is 5% back on Chase Freedom card. You get about 1% more on the 10x MRP but I will use up the 5% Freedom first.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 7, 2021)

So if I understand the above comments, 10x Bonvoy points are worth less than 5x Freedom?

We only have one Freedom card so will max out the $1500 quickly. I like the flexibility of Chase rewards but also like the aspirational Bonvoy properties for bucket list trips (but getting harder to reach with devaluations.) We have the 10x Paypal Bonvoy on two cards.

Does anyone use the airline conversions with the Bonvoy anymore? I remember it was popular with SPG points but perhaps it has been devalued?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 7, 2021)

GetawaysRus said:


> So, does anyone know if it's possible to pay Marriott timeshare maintenance fees with PayPal?



If not, you can use PayPal Key to pay anywhere. Just make sure you link your desired card to the payment.

UPDATE: I just learned that AMEX cards don't work with PayPal Key. Freedom works though.









						What Was PayPal Key?
					

PayPal Key was a virtual credit card available anywhere online where Mastercard is accepted. the product was discontinued in April 2022.




					www.thebalance.com
				








__





						how do-i-set-up-my-paypal-key
					






					www.paypal.com


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 7, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> So if I understand the above comments, 10x Bonvoy points are worth less than 5x Freedom?



Depends on one's opinion and how one uses the points. The 10x offer is darn good and makes it a close call.

When I've used Bonvoy points in the past to redeem for hotels, generally I've gotten in the range of 0.5 to 0.6 cents of value per point. The math is simple - just take the the cash price shown by the Marriott website and divide by number of points required for a redemption for that same night. But there are a few "ifs" that make it a little muddy. If you have high Bonvoy status, and if you are fortunate enough get upgraded at check-in, then you end up in a higher cost room and the value per point goes up quite a bit.

So if my basic value guesstimate is right, 10x Bonvoy points would be worth 5 to 6 cents. (You can check this valuation easily. Choose a hotel you'd like to visit and look at a possible reservation on the Marriott website. Now divide the cash price by the points price. Perhaps your travel patterns are different than mine, and perhaps you'll a get higher valuation. And do remember that I'm simplifying. There's usually tax to pay on cash stays as well, so that will raise the cents per point value a bit.)

For Chase points, if you have a Sapphire card, those Freedom points get transferred to the Sapphire. So if you've got a Sapphire Reserve, the 5x bonus becomes 7.5 cents because Sapphire Reserve points are worth 1.5 cents each when redeemed like cash to pay for travel. Again, depending on how you redeem your Ultimate Reward points, it's possible to get higher values than that if points are transferred to travel partners. Also, I think the highly flexible nature of Chase UR points has some value as well.

And yes, you're right about PayPal Key. It looks like it would be better this year to pay timeshare maintenance fees with PayPal Key (if linked to a Chase Freedom card for 5x) than simply paying using a Sapphire Reserve card for 3x.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 7, 2021)

GetawaysRus said:


> That 10x AmEx Bonvoy PayPal offer did not show up in my AmEx offers list when I first read about it. But I was still able to enroll because there is a public link that worked.
> 
> Start from this post: https://www.doctorofcredit.com/amer...rchases-through-december-31-max-50000-points/
> 
> ...


Link worked for me.  Thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2021)

The best hotels for value from Marriott points are Maui hotels, especially Wailea.  We generally stay a night or two at a hotel to get better airfare or stay a night when we don't have connecting timeshare stays.  We will be using two in Feb-March.  

Hono Koa has Wed-Wed check-in, but the only one of the four that is Wed-Wed is ground floor, and we don't like it as much, so we book our stay for units on Saturday.  That makes for high airfare at times.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 7, 2021)

GetawaysRus said:


> Depends on one's opinion and how one uses the points. The 10x offer is darn good and makes it a close call.
> 
> When I've used Bonvoy points in the past to redeem for hotels, generally I've gotten in the range of 0.5 to 0.6 cents of value per point. The math is simple - just take the the cash price shown by the Marriott website and divide by number of points required for a redemption for that same night. But there are a few "ifs" that make it a little muddy. If you have high Bonvoy status, and if you are fortunate enough get upgraded at check-in, then you end up in a higher cost room and the value per point goes up quite a bit.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I need to get another Freedom card to pay MF for this and other systems. I wonder if I downgrade my Sapphire Reserve to a Freedom if it will let me use the 5x offer? I am interested in the 100k Sapphire Pref offer in branch so need to downgrade it anyway. They say you can upgrade it again but I don't know for how long.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 7, 2021)

GetawaysRus said:


> Depends on one's opinion and how one uses the points. The 10x offer is darn good and makes it a close call.
> 
> When I've used Bonvoy points in the past to redeem for hotels, generally I've gotten in the range of 0.5 to 0.6 cents of value per point. The math is simple - just take the the cash price shown by the Marriott website and divide by number of points required for a redemption for that same night. But there are a few "ifs" that make it a little muddy. If you have high Bonvoy status, and if you are fortunate enough get upgraded at check-in, then you end up in a higher cost room and the value per point goes up quite a bit.
> 
> ...



My last 2 uses were over 1cent/point. This makes it a no brainer, Amex better (for me). Mine are no standard use though, low category hotels with high nightly rates. 

For MF, if your MF is $7,500 or more in total, Amex offers an additional point per dollar (offer). So, you get 7 points / dollar, possibly about the same as 5x Chase rewards points again depending on conversion rate. Likely still worse for most.

To answer @CalGalTraveler question, yes, we used within the last year airline conversion from Bonvoy points (there was a bonus conversion sometime in the past 12 months). Getting enough miles for 2 free flights to Kenya one of these days when "safe". We've only ever used free tickets when flying overseas.


----------



## jwalk03 (Oct 8, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> My last 2 uses were over 1cent/point. This makes it a no brainer, Amex better (for me). Mine are no standard use though, low category hotels with high nightly rates.
> 
> For MF, if your MF is $7,500 or more in total, Amex offers an additional point per dollar (offer). So, you get 7 points / dollar, possibly about the same as 5x Chase rewards points again depending on conversion rate. Likely still worse for most.
> 
> To answer @CalGalTraveler question, yes, we used within the last year airline conversion from Bonvoy points (there was a bonus conversion sometime in the past 12 months). Getting enough miles for 2 free flights to Kenya one of these days when "safe". We've only ever used free tickets when flying overseas.



I stayed at a Townplace Suites in Maine over the Summer and got over 2 cents per point because the nightly rate was so outrageously high even though it was a cat 3 hotel!  20,000 points per night was a heck of a lot better than the $429 cash rate!


----------



## LEMONLEE (Oct 8, 2021)

Just got my Marriott AMEX Brilliant card in the mail and signed up for Priority Pass.  However, I am confused about what this gets you.  The Marriott AMEX site says you get a Priority Pass Select membership.  But the membership types listed on the Priority Pass website are Standard, Standard Plus, and Prestige.  Can anyone offer any clarification on what type of membership you get?  Do you have to pay for each visit?  Or is the visit for a member free, and you just have to pay $32 if you bring a guest?  TIA


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 8, 2021)

Deleted incorrect information


----------



## samara64 (Oct 9, 2021)

frank808 said:


> This quarter is 5% back on Chase Freedom card. You get about 1% more on the 10x MRP but I will use up the 5% Freedom first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk




How do I sign up for the 5%. Via chase or Paypal. I do have the Amex 10 points though.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 9, 2021)

LEMONLEE said:


> Just got my Marriott AMEX Brilliant card in the mail and signed up for Priority Pass.  However, I am confused about what this gets you.  The Marriott AMEX site says you get a Priority Pass Select membership.  But the membership types listed on the Priority Pass website are Standard, Standard Plus, and Prestige.  Can anyone offer any clarification on what type of membership you get?  Do you have to pay for each visit?  Or is the visit for a member free, and you just have to pay $32 if you bring a guest?  TIA



Maybe this will help - there's a paragraph in here about the AmEx Brilliant card:








						Everything you need to know about the Priority Pass program - The Points Guy
					

Learn all about the Priority Pass lounge program, including which credit cards offer membership, the various guest access policies and more.




					thepointsguy.com


----------



## samara64 (Oct 9, 2021)

Duplicate


----------



## frank808 (Oct 9, 2021)

samara64 said:


> How do I sign up for the 5%. Via chase or Paypal. I do have the Amex 10 points though.


Activate it on the Chase website. You click on the button for the quarterly bonus.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Oct 9, 2021)

LEMONLEE said:


> Just got my Marriott AMEX Brilliant card in the mail and signed up for Priority Pass. However, I am confused about what this gets you. The Marriott AMEX site says you get a Priority Pass Select membership. But the membership types listed on the Priority Pass website are Standard, Standard Plus, and Prestige. Can anyone offer any clarification on what type of membership you get? Do you have to pay for each visit? Or is the visit for a member free, and you just have to pay $32 if you bring a guest? TIA


The Brilliant PP benefit for lounge visits is for you and 2 guests for free. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 9, 2021)

frank808 said:


> The Brilliant PP benefit for lounge visits is for you and 2 guests for free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



And they charged me last time we visited! Maybe it was the non guest lounge this mentions, not sure. But from the terms:

"At any visit to a Priority Pass Select lounge that admits guests, you may bring in two guests for no charge. After two guests, you will be automatically charged the guest visit fee equal to the guest visit fee of the Priority Pass Standard program for each additional guest. Some lounges do not admit guests."

I will be more careful next time.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 10, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> And they charged me last time we visited! Maybe it was the non guest lounge this mentions, not sure. But from the terms:
> 
> "At any visit to a Priority Pass Select lounge that admits guests, you may bring in two guests for no charge. After two guests, you will be automatically charged the guest visit fee equal to the guest visit fee of the Priority Pass Standard program for each additional guest. Some lounges do not admit guests."
> 
> I will be more careful next time.


What lounge did you visit? Since Ritz card gives PP for all authorized users, my son and wife have their own PP cards. I have never brought in more than one guest as my wife hates to dig for her card and have never been charged a guest fee. Son loves to present his own card.

I do not even carry any PP card issued by Amex any more. When Amex cut restaurants from their PP benefits, I threw them in the trash. We just carry the PP issued by Ritz because it can be used at participating restaurants. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64 (Oct 10, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Activate it on the Chase website. You click on the button for the quarterly bonus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk



Called chase and it looks like I have the Chase Freedom which does b\not support this. I get 1.5% on any purchase.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 10, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> My last 2 uses were over 1cent/point. This makes it a no brainer, Amex better (for me). Mine are no standard use though, low category hotels with high nightly rates.
> 
> For MF, if your MF is $7,500 or more in total, Amex offers an additional point per dollar (offer). So, you get 7 points / dollar, possibly about the same as 5x Chase rewards points again depending on conversion rate. Likely still worse for most.
> 
> To answer @CalGalTraveler question, yes, we used within the last year airline conversion from Bonvoy points (there was a bonus conversion sometime in the past 12 months). Getting enough miles for 2 free flights to Kenya one of these days when "safe". We've only ever used free tickets when flying overseas.


I had no idea.  I do have more than $7,500 in Marriott/Vistana MF's.  Thank you for letting us know this bit of info.  Such a great benefit.  I am going to pay my MF's ahead for my Sheraton Broadway Plantation to book 2023 dates ahead of time.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 10, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had no idea. I do have more than $7,500 in Marriott/Vistana MF's. Thank you for letting us know this bit of info. Such a great benefit. I am going to pay my MF's ahead for my Sheraton Broadway Plantation to book 2023 dates ahead of time.


You can charge $7500 up to 10 times IIRC. So up to 75000 MRP possible.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Oct 10, 2021)

samara64 said:


> Called chase and it looks like I have the Chase Freedom which does b\not support this. I get 1.5% on any purchase.


I have 5% this quarter on the Freedom. Every quarter it rotates. Do you have the Freedom Unlimited if you have the 1.5% back on all purchases?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64 (Oct 10, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Freedom Unlimited



I guess the Unlimited is what we are after. Yes, I do.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 10, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had no idea.  I do have more than $7,500 in Marriott/Vistana MF's.  Thank you for letting us know this bit of info.  Such a great benefit.  I am going to pay my MF's ahead for my Sheraton Broadway Plantation to book 2023 dates ahead of time.



Go in the app or the website to activate the offer.


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2021)

MF > $7500?  I have brilliant and SPG cards and don't see this offer....   Maybe I'm just missing it (often these days) ...Can some send me the text/description (link?) and I can call.   
Thanks!  ... Bill


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is my latest credit card strategy. Does it make sense?

1) Both DH and I have Chase Sapphire Reserve. My AF is due Feb 1 going up to $550. Rather than keep 2 cards I will downgrade to Freedom after I receive my Annual $300 travel credit in Dec. to pay for MF.

2) Will Pick up a Bonvoy Brilliant for 150k pt offer. $450/year vs. $550 for the Chase Card. May downgrade or close in Year 2 to avoid MF. Is $150 net AF/year worth it for 150k Bonvoy?

3) Will apply for the 100k in branch Sapphire Preferred ($95 AF waived first year) if offer is still available after I downgrade CSR. If not available will wait for next big Sapphire offer.

4) Will become an authorized user on my DH's Sapphire Reserve for $75 for travel benefits and Priority Pass Restaurants. I can get the card waived if I apply for #3 because it is an AU. (reducing cost from $250/year net for my own Sapphire Reserve to $75/year AF as AU.)

5) DH will pick up Hilton Aspire around the same time my MF is due next spring so 2 anniversary nights coincide. DH may downgrade his Brilliant once Anniversary cert is issued with hope he will get an upgrade offer.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 18, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Here is my latest credit card strategy. Does it make sense?
> 
> 1) Both DH and I have Chase Sapphire Reserve. My AF is due Feb 1 going up to $550. Rather than keep 2 cards I will downgrade to Freedom after I receive my Annual $300 travel credit in Dec. to pay for MF.
> 
> ...



With the offers each year, they pay me to have the card, I do not pay them $150 net/year. So, for me, the answer is yes, it is worth it. This year has been particularly good for offers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 18, 2021)

frank808 said:


> You can charge $7500 up to 10 times IIRC. So up to 75000 MRP possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Are you saying I can get 10X points for $7,500 in Marriott/ Vistana fees?  Is there a limit in how many you can do?  I have to decide whether to use Chase Sapphire Reserve or my new Amex Brilliant.  Where do I find that information?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 18, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are you saying I can get 10X points for $7,500 in Marriott/ Vistana fees?  Is there a limit in how many you can do?  I have to decide whether to use Chase Sapphire Reserve or my new Amex Brilliant.  Where do I find that information?



In the app, likely on the Amex site as well under offers, you simply add the offer to your card. You do not get 10x. You get the normal amount for Marriott, plus, an additional 7,500 points for each $7,500 dollars. So, essentially, it's a bonus 1x. Doesn't seem limited to MF, so, the 1x appears for every $7,500 you charge to the card the way I read it.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 18, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> In the app, likely on the Amex site as well under offers, you simply add the offer to your card. You do not get 10x. You get the normal amount for Marriott, plus, an additional 7,500 points for each $7,500 dollars. So, essentially, it's a bonus 1x. Doesn't seem limited to MF, so, the 1x appears for every $7,500 you charge to the card the way I read it.



I don't see that on my account, so perhaps its a targeted offer.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 18, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are you saying I can get 10X points for $7,500 in Marriott/ Vistana fees? Is there a limit in how many you can do? I have to decide whether to use Chase Sapphire Reserve or my new Amex Brilliant. Where do I find that information?


Sorry no. You get 7500 points for every $7500 you spend. So 1 extra point for every dollar spent. You can use this offer up ten times for a total of 75000 points.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2021)

@Steve Fatula Thanks for the reminder on the AMEX offers. They can be valuable. We have 2 other Bonvoy cards and will see if the offers we have used cover the $150 net cost.  We were taking advantage of the spend $200 get $50 offers but those don't seem to work anymore for MF. 

Putting the AMEX offers aside for the moment, is $150 net AF worth it for 150k Bonvoy points + 85k cert? I am not sure how I would maximize with only one night when our other certs are 35k and 50k.  OTOH I love the upscale Marriott resorts but with devaluations and resort fees those stays require a lot more Bonvoy points.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 21, 2021)

Now (maybe I missed it) there's a $50 back on $200+ Marriott spend also.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 21, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> Now (maybe I missed it) there's a $50 back on $200+ Marriott spend also.


I definitely got that one.  I didn't sign up for it, I just got an email saying I got the $50 back.


----------

